# Design a house



## Firepoet (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know what program I need. What I want to do is design the layout for the inside of a house, like a blueprint or a floor plan. But then I want to go in a 3D mode to be able to look around. Any suggestions on what program I should be looking at?


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope you have DEEP pockets... 


You don't want to know... = $2500+
Very Pricey = $1000 to $2000 range
Pricey = $700 to $1000 range
Moderate = $250 to $700 range
Low = $100 to $250 range



 Xenon (you don't want to know how much it costs [think new mid-level G5])
 formZ (very pricey, but worth it)
 VectorWorks (pricey, probably worth it)
 Graphite (pricey)
 *HighDesign (lower / moderate [depending on version] price, a good bang for the buck)*
 SketchUp (moderate price, another good choice)
 MacDraft (a few solutions, low to moderate prices [PE edition might work])
 TurboCad 3d (pricey)
 Amapi (pricey)
 Argon / Cobolt (pricey / another don't want to know price [think Quad G5 + 20" monitor])
 *Microspot Interiors (low price) **might be the closest/easiest/best choice for what you're wanting to do***


Good luck...maybe someone else knows of something out there that's a bit more bank friendly.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 11, 2006)

A awesome little program called Sketchup. I have played around with it, a lot of fun. You can download it and run it in demo mode. Watch a few tutorials (on their website) to get the hang of it and fall and love at the same time.

http://www.sketchup.com


----------

